# Sword in the Skull...



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

So this is the latest prop to come out of the 'Halloween Cat Productions' warehouse, Lol! It's made from two Halloween skulls I bought last year and a cheap sword, all bought at a local dollar store.










I gave the sword a new paint job that I think turned out pretty well and I also added a few Acrylic jewels for show, all and all I'm pleased with the way it turned out, and it only cost a few bucks to make!

Though I will admit this guy never gets put away, it's on display in my bedroom all but one night of the year! Lol!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great work, like aways. I'll have to pull out some of my dollar store weapons and see what I can do with them. I was going to say if you leave him out all year, what kind of comments do you get, but then I saw you keep him in your bedroom, never mind.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is awesome!

what dollar store did you find the parts at? i've never seen these around here.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> this is awesome!
> 
> what dollar store did you find the parts at? i've never seen these around here.


 Meow,

Most of my things come from a dollar store called 'Dollartree' which actually has a website, www.dollartree.com and the other is '99only' though nether of them sell Halloween stuff until October...


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

nice repaint on that sward. very D&D, very cool.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

By the Power of Greyskull! Sweet. Great fantasy/comicbook presence.

Never underestimate what a haunter can do with a couple of bucks and a paint job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it and the price is just too good not to do it


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

hpropman said:


> Love it and the price is just too good not to do it


 Meow,

I know!! And everything but the skulls you can get year round. I'm guessing most haunters here are like me and stock up on everything like skulls and such during Halloween so all you need is a sword and your set!

And really if you wanted too you don't have to paint the sword, I just like adding detail.. I'm guessing that almost anyone can make this for under five dollars and in only a few minutes!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! awesome paint job on the sword prop!
What kind of scene will you be using it in this Halloween?


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Nice! awesome paint job on the sword prop!
> What kind of scene will you be using it in this Halloween?


 Meow,

Mostly I go with a graveyard scene.. Its normally my sisters yard I decorate and since she has little children in her area I try and keep everything a 'Disney' as I can...

Still that does let me break up her yard having witches in one part pirates in another and anything else I want too throw in.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. 
What sort of paints did you use on the sword? Did you have to sandpaper the surface prior to painting to ensure the paint would stick?


----------

